# bedding/hunting set up



## sammyjh45 (Jun 26, 2011)

I have been reading a lot about cage liners. Hector was used to pine bedding at this breeder which is what I have him in. I put tee shirts in his igloo ( for my scent) and he burrows in them. He also likes to dig in his bedding and he will dig under his wheel and create tunnelling. Since he likes his bedding so much should I stick with it? I dont want to throw him off by switching things he is three months.

Also I want to set something up for him to feel like he can hunt. I was thinking some aquarium plants stuff to hunt worms under. Should this be in his cage (he has a big cage) or should I do a seperate set up? Would sand be okay to set everything up in or should I use something else?


----------



## TheLuckyDucky (Jul 1, 2011)

I think you should switch to liners as soon as possible because Pine is toxic to hedgehogs


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Pine is fine as long as it's kiln-dried. However, fleece does have a lot of benefits to it, being re-useable, not as messy, and no risk of mites. If you're concerned that he won't be able to dig in the liners, you could make a dig box for him out of fleece strips. Just take a kleenex box, make the opening big enough for him, and stuff it with strips. You can also put strips in his igloo and he may burrow into them to sleep. 

For hunting, you can set up things in his cage to hide worms in. I usually use frozen crickets to hide in Lily's cage, since they can't move around and hide or get lost. I do use aquarium plants (silk ones, since the plastic ones can be sharp or poky), and also some stuffed animals and a ferret tunnel. I wouldn't use sand though, since that could get messy, and could also get stuck in private areas. You could use aquarium stones, ones that are about the size of a nickel or quarter. Another person on here has also used plastic shells that she found at Petsmart, I think it was.


----------



## TheLuckyDucky (Jul 1, 2011)

I read on here that pine is toxic  . But I agree with lilysmommy that liners are generally better


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

TheLuckyDucky said:


> I read on here that pine is toxic  . But I agree with lilysmommy that liners are generally better


Well, it can be harmful if it's not kiln-dried. I remember one person (Kalandra or Nancy, maybe?) saying that you can usually tell by the smell. Not kiln-dried has a much stronger smell to it. I tend to think of it as pine being kind of in between cedar and aspen - Aspen is the best as far as wood goes, cedar is the big NO, and pine can be good or bad depending on if it's been kiln-dried.


----------



## TheLuckyDucky (Jul 1, 2011)

I'm glad you told me. I probably had pine and cedar confused.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Kiln dried pine is safe. Non kiln dried pine is dangerous and has a very very strong smell. I got a bag by accident once and knew it before I got home because my vehicle smelled so bad from it.


----------



## sammyjh45 (Jun 26, 2011)

yes its dried pine. When your talking flece just like normal flece cut into strips? where do you get flece liners? Do you used flece from a fabric store?


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2011)

yes, you can find fleece and have it cut at a fabric and craft store, get some cut to size a few to rotate through when cleaning the cage


----------



## mizgoldstein (Feb 12, 2011)

I just buy one yard each of a bunch of different patterns/colors of fleece. I go to either Jo-Ann's Fabrics or Walmart and pay anywhere from $3-$7 a yard so it's super cheap and you can just buy a bunch to rotate and then throw a load of them in the washer and that way you're really not continuously buying bedding and you can use the fleece to make burrowing strips and if you wanna get adventurous you can make snuggle bags (or have SweetTea on here custom make you some! check out her thread in the for sale section on here) and they're just so much cleaner and aesthetically pleasing and your hedgie will be very very happy  

I'm not sure where you're from but if you don't have a Jo-Ann's or a Walmart nearby, I'm sure you could find some type of mom-and-pop fabric store or worsttt case scenario I'm sure you could order some online and get a nice bulk deal or find some on EBay! hope this helps!


----------



## sammyjh45 (Jun 26, 2011)

awesome thanks so much I am near a walmart and a handcok fabrics. Before getting my heggie no one gave me that idea!! do you just do one layer or layer it up a bit? 

odd question not related to my post but he annointed today when i tired to feed him blueberrys he licked them and then foamed up really quick but never ate them, does this mean he likes or dislikes them?


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2011)

Annointing to this day is uncertain to why the basic belief is they add the new scent to them for predator reasons, a defense mechanism but theres no complete proof, it could be just an interesting smell they wish to add. If they don't eat it they don't likely want it, but anything my hedgie anoints to that is food she eats which isn't much she's picky lol


----------



## CanadienHedgie (Feb 4, 2011)

mizgoldstein said:


> I just buy one yard each of a bunch of different patterns/colors of fleece. I go to either Jo-Ann's Fabrics or Walmart and pay anywhere from $3-$7 a yard so it's super cheap


Omg, lucky. Walmart doesn't sell it here. When I go to buy fleece it's $10-$25 a meter (3 inches bigger). And the $10 a meter is ugly stuff and bad quality, the cute and good quality ones are $18-$25 a meter. I always wait until "buy a meter get two free" and "50% off" sales, but the $25 stuff is never on sale. It's always "$18 and down". But ordering online and shipping (Canada) isn't any better. I looked for online stores in Canada, but I haven't found one with a good selection. And the way my cage is set up, I need three meters each time.


----------



## Nebular (Dec 28, 2010)

My little guy was used to wood shavings from the breeder as well and loved to always bury himself in the stuff. I switched him over to fleece as soon as I brought him home. He didn't seem to have a problem making the transition. When I put him to bed, I'd just put him in the shirt, scrunch it up a bit so he had something to nuzzle into and dig at if he felt like it, and he was perfectly happy with that, until he found that the igloo was a tighter fit after growing.  He still likes to occasionally burrow in my shirt when he's out for snuggle time.


----------

